# Sudden Death....no reasons Why



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

So this morning I woke up to find one of my larger Angelfish lying dead in the middle of my Val plants. I have no reason as to why it died. At last check last night he/she was swimming around just fine, this morning it was dead. I fed my fish yesterday evening at 6PM and fed them FDBW and some Tetramin flakes. The Angelfish in question ate its share of the food and all seemed well. I will say this, this morning when I scooped it out of the tank it appeared to have a slightly bloated stomach area...I am at a loss for explanation. every other fish in my tank is fine and the water parameters are perfectly fine...no sudden changes in any of the parameters. Anyone have any ideas...sorry I don't have a photo


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

What are the tank mates?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

nothing that would attack him or chase him and he showed no signs of abuse or any injuries


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

interesting. Well keep a close eye on this other fish maybe you have some kind of bacteria infection.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I will thanks for the tip. All of the other fish seem perfectly fine...could it have over eaten?


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Forgot to breath and got drown maybe? Haha just kidding. Yea maybe bacteria infection.same what happen to my other fish a few years back.one died with no reason and after a few days. other fish are swimming upside down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure your other Fish will be fine, Angelfish are gluttons and when given the chance they will over eat, sometimes you just wont be able to find an answer especially when your parameters are excellent, it happens to most everyone, I had a Bosemani Rainbowfish pass recently while the other 5 are fine, and I have no idea why, sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well another morning feeding and everyone is fine...got entertained by my clown loaches who actually swam upside down to eat some flakes floating on the top of the water...those fish are so cool...total clowns! then back to the gravel to rummage for extra food that got past everyone else!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I feed my fish like crazy and I've never heard of a fish dying from eating to much.


----------

